# Good bye, all.



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Sold the firearms and ammo, and donated the food. Packed up and headed to somewhere in the southern hemisphere - off grid and off line. Best wishes to all of you.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

All the best to you! Good luck, stay safe!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You take care RN. You will be missed.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good luck! We will miss you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Be safe enjoy like should have kept the weapons


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My best RN.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RNprepper said:


> Sold the firearms and ammo, and donated the food. Packed up and headed to somewhere in the southern hemisphere - off grid and off line. Best wishes to all of you.


Wow!

RN, you are going to be be sorely missed. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Send us post cards from the edge! Good luck.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

WOW!.all the best to you.let us know how you are doing sometime.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

God Bless and best wishes. We will miss your input.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Send us post cards from the edge! Good luck.


Hmm, what if she isn't going anyway and it's strictly subterfuge? I like that word, I always included in the grievances I wrote

Like I lost my guns in a boating accident and Rosie O'Donnell ate all my food.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ha-ha Rosie O'Donnell ate my food!! Ha-ha!!

Good luck stay away from the headhunters.... Especially during dinner time.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Bye-Bye for now..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Be careful out there. Always enjoyed your posts. Hopefully you can replenish the shooting supplies in your new geography.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Bye, take care and best of luck. Will miss your input.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You are one lucky duck, the father in law has a house in Lima, Peru that we can have. Can't get my head around not being able to have guns. Starting a charter service for fishing has been a dream of mine down there. Best of luck wherever you end up!!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Best of luck and enjoy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Be well my friend.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This forum works quite well through smart phones... Good luck and enjoy the change


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Vio Con Dios RN


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Best of Luck.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Your contributions will be missed.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Sold the firearms and ammo, and donated the food. Packed up and headed to somewhere in the southern hemisphere - off grid and off line. Best wishes to all of you.


Be well and stay safe! Best of luck!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Sold the firearms and ammo, and donated the food. Packed up and headed to somewhere in the southern hemisphere - off grid and off line. Best wishes to all of you.


Take care and God bless and keep you and yours safe.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Heres to you, RN - all the best!


----------



## keen (Nov 14, 2012)

Asta la vista baby. Did i do it right?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, bye.

He can't keep the weapons if he leaves the USA.

Hope you do not regret that decision.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

tango said:


> Well, bye.
> 
> He can't keep the weapons if he leaves the USA.
> 
> Hope you do not regret that decision.


What if "HE" was a she?

That's Kinky,RN can slap me when SHE gets back


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He, she, --- they will regret that decision.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

IMO a pretty stupid move

You don't know the culture, the language (guessing here) and the S is really going to hit the fan it will hit there before here. (read store shortages and capital controls)

We enjoy the rule of law here and if you are going south you will find that isn't the case, plus you can't bring your guns easily, which adds to the problem.

Here we will have active resistance, south of here you will have few options, I choose to die with my gun in my hand.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well if Yellowstone decides to blow real soon, RN is going to look like a genius.


Montana Rancher said:


> IMO a pretty stupid move
> 
> You don't know the culture, the language (guessing here) and the S is really going to hit the fan it will hit there before here. (read store shortages and capital controls)
> 
> ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> IMO a pretty stupid move
> 
> You don't know the culture, the language (guessing here) and the S is really going to hit the fan it will hit there before here. (read store shortages and capital controls)
> 
> ...


Guns are going to be available almost anywhere you go, its just a matter of finding the right person to deliver it to you.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

not with out my old 16 gauge.

Good luck in your adventure.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Best wishes,RN.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I call BS on this thread.. Once a prepper, always a prepper.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I call BS on this thread.. Once a prepper, always a prepper.


Why would you call BS on this thread? RN has done this before according to her posts. She has lived in multiple off grid primitive type of situations before. I think she provides Nursing services to the peoples who live in these craphole countries. I wouldn't do it but RN has always struck me as a genuine and honest person. What makes you think she wouldn't do it again?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Good luck RN and thank you for all the knowledge you have shared.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I didn't know that. That makes it more believable.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tinkerhell said:


> I didn't know that. That makes it more believable.


10-4 Tinker.

In the future, you should save "calling BS" for most of my threads! :encouragement:


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Slippy said:


> 10-4 Tinker.
> 
> In the future, you should save "calling BS" for most of my threads! :encouragement:


Point taken. But in my defense, all i could think of was someone giving up their prepper lifestyle to hide in south america with no guns. It didn't sound logical.

I am glad there is more to it than that.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

Good luck in Chile


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hope she doesn't go to Chile there are big earthquakes there all he time


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, that sux RN! Sad to see you go! Best of luck to you wherever you land "south". Hope it's some place with good weather, long growing season, and low cost of living.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Sometimes I come here to see if RN is back.

She isn't. Happy for her but a little sad too.


----------



## That Bald White Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats !!!! Best Wishes !


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry I missed this, but good luck to you all the same, be safe


----------

